# 300m Hi beat seiko diver '78 on ebay



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thought you lot might be interested in this, don't come up very often. Way out of my budget.

seiko 300m diver

I like " The original strap is not attached." Yes mate even though the photo's crap even I can see that. Even Stan could see that!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just mailed the seller to get the movement code off the back of the watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG, you cheeky young bugger!


----------

